# How long for kindling to dry?



## JoeyD (Apr 23, 2009)

I just trimmed a couple of sugar maples and a red oak oak. Nothing is bigger than 2" for the most part. If I cut it up now will it be dry enough for kindling this coming winter? If not I'm going to bundle it and let the township take it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2009)

It will be good by winter


----------



## CowboyAndy (Apr 24, 2009)

I assume you are talking about branch pieces? if that is the case it will take waaaay longer than you think. even though they are small, it takes alot of time for that moisture to get out, as they only have the ends for it to escape. i had 2" branch pieces and 8" splits from the same tree, splits were dry well before the branches.


----------



## JoeyD (Apr 24, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> I assume you are talking about branch pieces? if that is the case it will take waaaay longer than you think. even though they are small, it takes alot of time for that moisture to get out, as they only have the ends for it to escape. i had 2" branch pieces and 8" splits from the same tree, splits were dry well before the branches.



Yes branch pieces. I was afraid that would be the case. For the most part I have plenty of small splits and pieces left over from splitting to hold me over for at least part of next years season. After my first year of burning I found one piece of fatwood with some small splits works pretty good. It might not be worth my time to process this stuff.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Apr 24, 2009)

it is worth it if you have the time. i leave all my branches in 6 ft lengths, then i have a saw buck that i use to lay 5-6 f them in at a time to cut to length. i do this when i have free time. that is what we are burning right now. they range from 1" to 4", cut from june-august last year and some of them still sizzle.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2009)

My furance must be able to burn anything then never had a problem with small wood at all


----------

